# Motorcyclepedia Museum, Newburgh, New York



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2021)

This place is a must see!  Plan on spending at least a few hours or an entire day.  There are hundreds of motorcycles to see.  The images posted are just a tiny sampling.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2021)

Photo group two:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2021)

Photo group three:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2021)

A small portion from the Indian great hall:


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2021)

Ohhhhhuuuuuu!
Overhead Cam Excelsior?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 21, 2021)

Dreamland


----------



## Nashman (Dec 26, 2021)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing pics!!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 26, 2021)

Awesome photos, Brant.  Thank you.  The guy started V-twin.  He has a killer collection.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 26, 2021)

A large majority of those bikes were restored / rejuvenated by my friend Tom Owejian.  He lives here in Rochester NY and I get to see them in his backyard shop before they go back to Newburgh.  A lot to see there, You missed the 39 roadmaster motormaster and the Original Evans powercycle in the basement.  museum is well worth the trip.  Used to have an awesome wall of death display as well but has been taken down for a sound stage/


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 30, 2021)

World Class Collection.  I wish I lived near the place to visit.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 30, 2021)

T.J. Higgins said:


> A large majority of those bikes were restored / rejuvenated by my friend Tom Owejian.  He lives here in Rochester NY and I get to see them in his backyard shop before they go back to Newburgh.  A lot to see there, You missed the 39 roadmaster motormaster and the Original Evans powercycle in the basement.  museum is well worth the trip.  Used to have an awesome wall of death display as well but has been taken down for a sound stage/



Location of the Museum???


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Jan 2, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> Location of the Museum???



in the title of thread. Newburgh NY


----------



## mikecuda (Jan 2, 2022)

T.J. Higgins said:


> in the title of thread. Newburgh NY



THx.        Planning on going this summer.


----------



## DaGasMan (Mar 26, 2022)

Wow, I had no idea this museum even existed, and I've been travelling through
via NY84 over the Newburg Bridge over the Hudson for decades. And I've been 
doing the Dufflebag militaria show in Patterson, NY which is minutes east of here
for years as well. Wow. I'm making it a point of destination this summer. 
Thank you so much for this. Did I say wow? I meant WOW!


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2022)

It's a great place. I've been there a few times.


----------



## The classic roll (Mar 26, 2022)

That 1918 Harley-Davidson powered carriage-sled is really ingenious!


----------

